# Really Bad Idea



## Goblin

In this game , you name things that you think would be a really bad idea to do. Such as...

RBI-Using dynamite to unstop your toilet


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Picking your teeth with a chainsaw


----------



## morbidmike

getting a chipmunk outta your gutter with a m-80....my dad actually did this it worked the chippy was dead and so was the gutter and some of the siding


----------



## The Archivist

picking a fight with a muscle bound moron cause his kid was making too much noise in the library.


----------



## Zurgh

Drinking all that beer, then taking all those pills, then posting all those replies......


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Yelling "Hi Jack" to a friend on a plane.


----------



## morbidmike

giving a cop a weggie


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Frying eggs with a nuclear reactor


----------



## The Archivist

RBI - pulling a prank phone call on the FBI


----------



## morbidmike

RBI-drunk nude snow angel's


----------



## Evil Andrew

RBI - not buying drinks for the girls who want to make snow angels


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Keeping great white in your swimming pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - using a hair pin to see if an electrical outlet is live


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Duck hunting with an anti-aircraft gun


----------



## Howlinmadjack

RBI - Giving a police officer a melvin


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - offering a police officer who has just pulled you over for erratic driving a drink from the open bottle of tequila you have in your car


----------



## Howlinmadjack

RBI - lashing yourself to a tree during a hurricane. (Actually happened here, A guy wanted to prove he could beat the forces of nature. Wasn't pretty.)


----------



## The Archivist

RBI - Strapping a J.A.T.O. Bottle to the top of your car so you could compete in the Bonneville Speed Trials. This actually happened, just Google it or check youtube.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - trying to pet the polar bears through the bars on their cage at the zoo


----------



## Zurgh

RBI- Subscribing to the "Rare & incurable disease of the month club"


----------



## haunted canuck

RBI not taking care of that rusty nail slice in your leg


----------



## scarymovie

Calling a women who is trying to loose weight fat!!!! OUCH


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Tornado surfing


----------



## Zurgh

RBI- Giving hugs with Nuclear Arms.


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Trying to swim the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## GothicCandle

RBI: make fun of (popular movie or book character) in front of a fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - sneezing when the wind is blowing in your face


----------



## haunted canuck

RBI- visiting the bee hive wearing flower perfume


----------



## RoxyBlue

and related RBI - poking a wasp nest with a stick to see if any wasps are in it


----------



## morbidmike

RBI-calling a cop who's giving you a ticket Barney Fife


----------



## Zurgh

RBI- Playing jump-rope with det-cord in a minefield


----------



## haunted canuck

Rbi -Greating the queen with hows it going eh!


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Riding a shark


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - riding a hungry shark while wearing a suit made of bacon


----------



## The Archivist

RBI - going out with your friends to a bar, insult a group of gangbangers and hope someone will be kind enough to roll you onto your side so you don't choke on your own internal fluids.


----------



## Moon Dog

Health care reform...


----------



## morbidmike

peeing on a electric fence


----------



## Evil Andrew

...or stradling a barbwire fence


----------



## Jack Reaper

Finding which mushrooms are edible and which are not by trial and error!


----------



## The Archivist

RBI - walking into the local police department wearing my severed arm costume prop to report a "dismemberment." 


(I have a neighbor whose a cop and he dared me to do it to the new rookie at the desk. Long story short, the rookie got punked and the others had a great laugh)


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Juggling bottles of nitro


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - cutting foam board with a hot wire in an enclosed, unventilated space


----------



## The Archivist

RBI - machining titanium and not wearing gloves when handling cut edges. (It WILL slice you up and you won't notice until you feel the blood dripping down your arm.)


----------



## Zurgh

RBI- Zapping random people with a stun-gun (a friend got expelled for this at high school)


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Hunting rabbits with a bazooka


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - killing flies in your house with a shotgun


----------



## trishaanne

RBI-quitting your job to stay home and care for the grandkids!


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Using yourself as bait to catch a shark


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RBI - Using sugar instead of flour to make papier mache paste


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Kissing a shark


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RBI - striking up a conversation with the person next to you while standing at a urinal


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Having your picture taken with a zombie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RBI - Asking a vampire to donate blood


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Using nitro as a fuel additive


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - taking a laxative right before a long road trip


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Keeping pirahna in your bath tub


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

RBI - Jalapeño flavored Popsicles


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Trying to swim to Europe


----------



## Joiseygal

RBI- Washing up out of a toilet in a public bathroom


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Self igniting dynamite


----------



## morbidmike

RBI-meeting me in person


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - pulling over on the DC Beltway during rush hour for any reason


----------



## Evil Queen

RBI - trying to use a spray product on a cat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - spraying flea/tick killer on your dog in an enclosed space (tried this once - talk about a post pesticide headache!)


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Petting a shark


----------



## Joiseygal

RBI- leaving groceries on the table where your dogs can reach it


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - walking on railroad tracks while wearing spike heels


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Pirahnas in your hot tub


----------



## RoxyBlue

RBI - forgetting to secure the ladder you used to get up on the roof of your house


----------



## Dark Star

RBI - Wearing a Christmas sweater to a Haunt convention


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Star said:


> RBI - Wearing a Christmas sweater to a Haunt convention


That one got me laughing, DS


----------



## Evil Queen

RBI - frying bacon naked.


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Telling the IRS to do your worse


----------



## nixie

Goblin said:


> RBI-Petting a shark


I've actually pet one...a rather small one...at the zoo.

RBI- Candy scented Play-Do. They actually did this, were not enough kids eating it already?


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Using nitroglycerine as a fuel additive


----------



## debbie5

RBI-repeatedly bearing children, only to dump them off on Grandma 'til they're 7 so you can "have a life while I'm young".


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Taking a mudbath in a quicksand bog


----------



## scareme

Riding to Dallas in the same car as my son. My hubby "If you two keep fighting, I'm going to turn this car around!"


----------



## Goblin

RBI-Duct taping parts onto your car


----------



## scareme

I thought duct was good for anything.


----------



## Goblin

RBI- Thinking. It can lead to all kinds of trouble


----------



## Evil Andrew

RBI - free handing small pieces on the table saw, after you've removed the blade guard.

BTW - they were able to sew my fingers back on : )


----------



## Goblin

Riding a shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

... for those up north.... slipping out of the boat and climbing onto a swimming moose's back


----------



## morbidmike

amateur chainsaw juggling


----------



## Evil Queen

Having black leather car seats in the summer.


----------



## Goblin

Using dynamite for firecrackers


----------



## badger

Kitten-apults


----------



## RoxyBlue

...flammable underwear


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Dead Whale + Dynamite = a Really Bad Idea


----------



## Goblin

Lighting a match to find a gas leak


----------



## badger

Fooling Mother Nature...


----------



## Goblin

Jumping into a tornado to see if it will take you to Oz


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ignoring the dogs when they want out !


----------



## Goblin

Trying to keep a wild lion as a house cat


----------



## morbidmike

trying to save time washing your dog by setting it on fire


----------



## debbie5

....**not** listening to the little voice in your head, when it says "You're gonna CUT YOURSELF if you do it like that...".....


----------



## Goblin

Trying to staple wings on a monkey's back.


----------



## morbidmike

running bare foot through a line of rat traps


----------



## Goblin

To use a quuicksand bog as a mud bath


----------



## Evil Andrew

Following busses over vehicle barrier bollards


----------



## Goblin

Lighting cigars with a flame thrower


----------



## Evil Andrew

Forgetting to untie the tail


----------



## Goblin

Juggling nitro


----------



## debbie5

ass spackle


----------



## Goblin

Rocket powered pogo stick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spandex


----------



## Goblin

Walking to Europe


----------



## RoxyBlue

...standing on a sand bar to take close up shots of an incoming tsunami


----------



## Goblin

Trying to ride a tsunami on a surfboard


----------



## Zurgh

...seeing how far you can spread your own internal organs before you trip over your self.


----------



## Goblin

Bowling overhand


----------



## Zurgh

Diving into empty diving pools.


----------



## Goblin

Testing for gas leaks with a lit match


----------



## Zurgh

Going into a diet club in a chocolate suit... or just wearing a suit made of chocolate, period. Kind of melty...


----------



## Goblin

Juggling nitro


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hiding the watch


----------



## Goblin

Lighting cigarettes with a flame thrower


----------



## PirateLady

sitting in a plastic chair on an incline and leaning too far back


----------



## debbie5

..bullying me and my family.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Evil Andrew said:


> Hiding the watch


That was funny Andrew. And a weird movie all the same.

RBI flammable costume like a mummy out of gauze.


----------



## Goblin

Flying a plane blindfolded


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going for a canoe trip on the Cahulawassee....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being a counsellor at Camp Crystal Lake


----------



## Goblin

Keeping an elephant in your living room


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not wetting the sponge.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...leaving your dinner plate at dog eye level


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going for a boat ride with Fredo.....


----------



## Zurgh

The inexperienced, juggling puppies & chainsaws in front of live audiences.


----------



## Goblin

Bowling overhand


----------



## badger

Not listening to your girlfriend or wife complaining about her day and then looking over at her and asking "Have you put on weight?"


----------



## Goblin

Taking a nap on a railroad track


----------



## Zurgh

Showing off your new, all beef, meat vest to the hungry tigers in there cage at the zoo...


----------



## RoxyBlue

....poking a sleeping zombie with a pointy stick


----------



## Goblin

Tap dancing in a mine field


----------



## jaege

wearing a "kick me" sign at a soccer match


----------



## RoxyBlue

...entering a contest to see who can stare at the sun the longest


----------



## Spooky1

... claiming you know the date of the rapture.


----------



## Goblin

Challenging a cop to drag race


----------



## Moon Dog

Taking a bath in a radiation pool...


----------



## Goblin

Heating canned goods in a microwave


----------



## Zurgh

Attempting open skull brain surgery on your self, for fun.


----------



## Goblin

Keeping a wild grizzly in your garage


----------



## debbie5

...eyeball piercing.


----------



## Goblin

Taking a mud bath in quicksand


----------



## debbie5

..skunk prank.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......Not taking your meds


----------



## Zurgh

Attempting mating rituals outside of your own species/genome and without your partners consent...


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....Robin


----------



## Moon Dog

The Pontiac Aztec


----------



## Goblin

Landing a plane blindfolded


----------



## Evil Andrew

........checking in ...........


----------



## Goblin

Keeping an alligator in your bathtub


----------



## Evil Andrew

......... not believing in Keyser Soze........


----------



## Goblin

Go the entire summer with no air conditioner


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......... putting the lotion on it's skin...............


----------



## Goblin

Trying to walk to Hawaii


----------



## Evil Andrew

....... saying a made man is funny, amuses you, like a clown...........


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........making Private Pyle eat the donut.......


----------



## Goblin

Runiing the furnace in July


----------



## Zurgh

Chasing runaway furnaces, any time.


----------



## Goblin

Finding gas leaks with a lit match


----------



## Sinister Sid

Calling your wife the C-word.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Telling the cop that just pulled you over to suck something.


----------



## Sinister Sid

Asking that same cop if he wants to join you for one more drink for the road?


----------



## Goblin

Driving a stock car race blindfolded


----------



## PirateLady

A screen door on a submarine


----------



## Evil Andrew

...............giving the joint 'atmosphere'.........


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

bungee jump using dental floss


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............surfing in a hot LZ.............


----------



## Goblin

Lava surfing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

..............bringing a knife to a gun fight...........


----------



## Goblin

Cutting your grass with a pair of scissors


----------



## Evil Andrew

............eating the dates................


----------



## Spooky1

... pulling my finger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....pulling your finger in church


----------



## Goblin

^ Pulling the pin then dropping the hand gernade


----------



## Evil Andrew

...............Illinois Nazis .................










I hate Illinois Nazis .......


----------



## Goblin

Decorating you house for Christmas......in July.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........getting the band back together.............


----------



## Goblin

Playing russian roulette with a shotgun


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............not getting your underwear at K-Mart..........


----------



## Goblin

Inviting a serial killer into your home


----------



## Evil Andrew

............ counting on Sgt Barnes to come back for you...........


----------



## Evil Andrew

............not reversing a Custer descision...........


----------



## Goblin

Flying a kite in a tornado


----------



## Evil Andrew

..............telling the daughter............


----------



## Goblin

Petting a shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............wearing a jock and a derby at the same time............


----------



## Goblin

Tap dancing in a mine field


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........thinking they've got more than they can handle and won't miss one.......


----------



## Evil Andrew

............Bolivia..............


----------



## Evil Andrew

............... not checking your firearms in the town of Big Whiskey..............


----------



## Goblin

Riding a rhinoceros


----------



## Evil Andrew

............letting your prisoner go, just to fight him again later..........


----------



## Goblin

Letting a monkey drive a car


----------



## PirateLady

walking 5 miles after taking time off from walking.....hurts! LOL


----------



## Goblin

A screen door in a submarine


----------



## PirateLady

carrying an umbrella in a lightening storm.


----------



## Evil Andrew

........Smuggling hashish out of Turkey.........


----------



## Goblin

Smuggling hashish inside a turkey


----------



## PirateLady

Dropping cell phone into pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

...trying to drink hot coffee through a straw stuck up your nose. I have never actually tried this, but I believe it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........not getting off our fat a$$es..........


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Goblin

Skiing uphill


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............. thinking some flash bulbs will save you............


----------



## Goblin

Keeping pirahna in your swimming pool


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........going into Room 237..........


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......thinking they can't hurt you, like pictures in a book..........


----------



## Goblin

Keeping an atomic bomb in your garage


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Not having a SINGLE MOMENT'S THOUGHT about my responsibilities?.............


----------



## Goblin

Opening can goods with a chainsaw like Debbie does


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........whatever these two are contemplating.........(what happens at the Overlook stays at the Overlook)


----------



## Goblin

Trying to stop a freight train with your bare hands


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........a wafer thin mint............


----------



## Spooky1

Fooling around on your wife with Glenn Close.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............Cage goes in the water, you go in the water. Shark's in the water. Our shark...................


----------



## Spooky1

Doing your monologue about the killer sharks, by an pool open to the ocean containing said sharks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bringing a wasp nest into the house before making sure the wasps have moved out


----------



## Evil Andrew

..............fleeing the interview.............


----------



## Goblin

Falling in love with a balloon


----------



## PirateLady

Petting the black kitty with the white stripe and fluffy tail


----------



## Evil Andrew

...............messing with a dude's rug..........


----------



## Goblin

Thinking you are the "Macys" of zombie killers!


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............getting high on your own supply..........


----------



## Goblin

Holding a bottle rocket and lighting it


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........going back to give the man some agua...........


----------



## Goblin

Trying to fly to the moon in an airplane


----------



## Evil Andrew

...............when Anton Chigur asks you to hold still, please........


----------



## Goblin

Lobbing hand gernades at police cars


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............*falling in love with the replicant you are supposed to terminate..............


----------



## Goblin

Telling Debbie5 she looks good wearing the turkey


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............showing your lack of faith...........


----------



## Goblin

Lava skinnydipping


----------



## scareme

Falling in love with Sean Young, period.


----------



## Spooky1

... volunteering to beam down with Kirk, Spock and McCoy while wearing a redshirt.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........* *Discharging your blaster in the trash compactor ................


----------



## Goblin

Watching a Star Trek dance recital.........


----------



## Evil Andrew

..............opening the box...........


----------



## Spooky1

Trying to stop a giant carnivorous dinosaur with a handgun.


----------



## Goblin

Letting the blind guy pour the soup.......


----------



## Evil Andrew

...............stopping to investigate the distress signal from that unexplored planet.........


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............following her up the tower...........


----------



## Evil Andrew

........riding it to the ground.............


----------



## debbie5

...eating unknown foods at a barbecue.


----------



## Goblin

Teaching monkeys karate


----------



## Evil Andrew

..............putting the stool out too soon.............


----------



## Goblin

Trying to travel to the moon by hot air balloon


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Mohawks................


----------



## Evil Andrew

............and, of course, the dopplehawk..........


----------



## Evil Andrew

................absolutely the reverse Mohawk...........


----------



## Goblin

Running with a chainsaw


----------



## rottincorps

using the microwave to dry the dog after its bath............POOF!


----------



## Goblin

Trying to get honey from a hive of killer bees


----------



## Spooky1

Working with a near sighted knife thrower.


----------



## debbie5

..poinsetta pasties in above pic ^^^


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............Letting the inmate who was a banker keep your books and launder your kickback and payoff money.............


----------



## Goblin

Falling asleep with the dog around......


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........telling Vito Corleone that you ain't no band leader............


----------



## Goblin

Telling a monkey jokes.........


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........leaving your piece on the kitchen counter while you go to the can.........


----------



## Goblin

Sewing socks in the dark


----------



## Evil Andrew

............... reminding him of his father - he hates his father.............


----------



## Goblin

Testing a light socket for juice with your finger


----------



## Evil Andrew

............getting shot in the buttocks.............


----------



## Goblin

Trying to duck and cover with a lava flow


----------



## Spooky1

Opening the door for a candy-gram.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........Having neighbors like Bob Ewell and his daughter.............

*


----------



## Goblin

Teaching your dog to mow the lawn


----------



## Evil Andrew

............Letting Bud White catch you hitting a woman...........


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Jumping on a trampolene after winning a pie eating contest.


----------



## Goblin

Rocket engines on a Volkswagon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Rocket engines on a Volkswagon


A pic for Goblin : )


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being on the cover of Hush- Hush magazine

*'It's Christmas Eve in the City of Angels and while decent citizens sleep the sleep of the righteous, hopheads prowl for marijuana, not knowing that a man is coming to stop them! Celebrity crimestopper Jack Vincennes, scourge of grasshoppers and dopefiends everywhere!'


----------



## Goblin

Killing your neighbor cause you suspect they're a werewolf


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Calling him chicken...............


----------



## Evil Andrew

............Turning the volume all the way up.............


----------



## Goblin

Going to White Chapel and saying your name is Jack D. Ripper


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........Thinking God is unjust, unfair and unkind because he chose as his instrument a boastful, lustful, smutty, infantile boy and gave you for reward only the ability to recognize the incarnation..................


----------



## Goblin

Landing a plane blindfolded


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......not closing your eyes when they open the ark...........


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> ..........Thinking God is unjust, unfair and unkind because he chose as his instrument a boastful, lustful, smutty, infantile boy and gave you for reward only the ability to recognize the incarnation..................


OMG- I love that movie. Factual crap, but a great movie.


----------



## Goblin

Driving to Europe


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........a 2319...............


----------



## Goblin

Deep sea fishing in your swimming pool


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........getting this close to a giant presidential nostril.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

....snorting tabasco sauce


----------



## debbie5

...plucking nostril hairs.


----------



## Spooky1

... thinking that braided nose hairs will come into fashion


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cleaning your ears with a really sharp implement


----------



## Evil Andrew

.............not being ready for your closeup.......


----------



## Goblin

Checking for gas leaks with a lighted match


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Marching into the detention center............


----------



## Goblin

Lighting cigarettes with a flamethrower


----------



## Evil Andrew

Traveling the Jundland Wastes lightly










**


----------



## Spooky1

Reading from the Necronomicon


----------



## Spooky1

Eating Hans's duck.


----------



## Goblin

Trying to pet a shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........borrowing shark pants.........


----------



## Goblin

Keeping an alligator in your bathtub


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wearing the hat with the pants


----------



## Goblin

Yelling "Hi Jack" to a friend on a plane.


----------



## PirateLady

etch-a-sketch checkbook


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......Underestimating what gold does to men's souls......


----------



## Goblin

Keeping an atomic bomb in your garage


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........thinking you can pass..............


----------



## Goblin

Flying a kite in a tornado


----------



## PirateLady

sneezing while getting haircut.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Thinking it's just a flesh wound............


----------



## Goblin

Using dynamite to unclog a drain


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Using dynamite to unclog a drain


Is that what you'd get if you called the A Team ?


----------



## Goblin

Trying to pet a wolverine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pretty much anything with a wolverine........


----------



## Goblin

Riding a tricycle to work


----------



## stagehand1975

hitching a ride in a hearse


----------



## Goblin

Thinking the ventriliquist dummy is alive


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trying to become a serial killer's boyfriend the week he is paroled from prison.


----------



## Goblin

Lighting a wood stove with a flame thrower


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not staying off his grass....


----------



## Goblin

Throw hand gernades at passing cars


----------



## scareme

Trying to stay up later than Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giving Morbid Mike your home email address


----------



## Goblin

Giving Morbid Mike you home address


----------



## Evil Andrew

Letting Hal run things.......


----------



## Goblin

Lead swimming trunks


----------



## scareme

Inviting a Vampire in.


----------



## Goblin

Inviting a serial killer into your home


----------



## Evil Andrew

......using "American" gestures when ordering drinks in a room full of Nazis........


----------



## Spooky1

... going to the beach to see a hurricane.


----------



## ededdeddy

Chicken underwear on a gator farm


----------



## Evil Andrew

Showing your underwear to a dude named Gator........And his two brothers / cousins.....

...


----------



## Evil Andrew

24 chainsaw motors + 2 wheels = a really bad idea


----------



## Goblin

Swimming in shark infested waters while wearing your lucky ham


----------



## Evil Andrew

........dehydrated water.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't even know what this is called, but I can't help but wonder if it is marketed in Wyoming as an ovine product.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.........swimming in water infested with leeches..........


----------



## Goblin

Selling ice water to eskimo's


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........Lawrence Welk reruns on PBS right now !!............


----------



## scareme

Buying Coke stock.


----------



## Goblin

Shaking up an entire case of sodas


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....shaking your booty..........


----------



## Goblin

Driving a windup car


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......not letting the man order a Ham and Cheese Whamlette and Wham Fries, even though you have switched to the lunch menu...........


----------



## Goblin

Peeling potatoes with a bush axe


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........trying to escape from your number one fan..........


----------



## bradndez

Posting that video ^


----------



## Goblin

Riding shotgun on a hearse


----------



## MrGrimm

Landing on a bike with no seat


----------



## morbidmike

trying to see how many scorpions you can fit in a phone booth with you


----------



## Goblin

Reading a Ressurect the dead spell in a cemetery


----------



## MrGrimm

Trying to wrestle with your 3 year old dressed in spiderman pyjamas... and expecting to win! ("I'm Spiderman Daddy!!! Spidermaaaaaaan!!!!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Taking off your clothes and being naked in my back yard....P.S. the mosquitoes are HUGE and very, very HUNGRY!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Having a family picnic in Pumpkin5's backyard!


----------



## scareme

I have to give it to Pumpkin5 on this one. Taking off your clothes in my backyard would be a really bad idea too.


----------



## Goblin

Lighting the grill with a flame thrower


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Take a stroll in Cairo, wearing an "I love Hosni Mubarak" Tshirt...


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........renting that house in Connecticut, even though it just doesn't feel right..........l


----------



## MrGrimm

Posting this while I am at work!


----------



## Evil Andrew

............making MP3 players out of surplus objects...........


----------



## Goblin

Screen doors in a submarine


----------



## Evil Andrew

...........feeding the bear...........


----------



## Goblin

Running with a chainsaw


----------



## MrGrimm

juggling chainsaws!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Playing Dress Up when being visited by zombie slayers...


----------



## MrGrimm

... to have bad cardio during a zombie apocalypse


----------



## Evil Andrew

............getting caught by post-apocalyptic cannibals..........


----------



## MrGrimm

...Bringing a knife to a gun fight!


----------



## Goblin

Using nitro as a fuel additive


----------



## MrGrimm

Messing with Bugs Bunny (You can't win!)


----------



## Goblin

Having your own atomic bomb


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......this really speaks for itself........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Standing on your 120 balance ball, when you weigh 150 and are trying to lift 150...not good...not good....


----------



## Goblin

Putting salt in brownies instead of sugar by mistake

(Friend of mine was drunk and done that once)


----------



## Spooky1

Having too many beers.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

Picking a lock with a screwdriver


----------



## Evil Andrew

........not finding a better place for a nap............


----------



## Goblin

Telling a serial killer "Do your worse!"


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Going out, dressed in this T-shirt, is a BAD idea!


----------



## MrGrimm

Making toast in the bathtub...


----------



## Evil Andrew

..........letting your kid sleep with his pets.............


----------



## Goblin

Selling knives to Jack the Ripper


----------



## MrGrimm

Having Amelia Earheart as your pilot.


----------



## Evil Andrew

And Fred Noonan as your navigator.


----------



## Goblin

Sailing on the Titanic II


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Wearing your new Halloween costume during your vacation to Kenia.


----------



## MrGrimm

eating a piece of food dropped on the floor... in Kolkatta, the poor section, on new-years eve during a soccer riot!

~George Carlin


----------



## Evil Andrew

For her, it was having children in the first place.......


----------



## MrGrimm

...Not getting your sleep after a 48 hour bike-a-thon for charity!


----------



## Goblin

Going all day on 4 hour's sleep


----------



## MrGrimm

Cutting extruded foam in your basement


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......not respecting conductivity...........


----------



## Goblin

Testing a light socket with your tongue


----------



## MrGrimm

Telling a vampire to "Suck off!" (too much?) :zombie:


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....trying to save money on your healthcare provider .....


----------



## Spooky1

... trying to break into a car protected by a Trunk monkey.


----------



## MrGrimm

...eating a bag of Jelly Belly jelly beans... with a can of coke.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....not exercising a little caution handing live ordnance......


----------



## Goblin

Feeding lady's fingers to zombies


----------



## MrGrimm

Feeding a lady zombie fingers...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...standing downwind of someone cutting foam with a hot knife


----------



## Evil Andrew

Standing downwind......


----------



## Goblin

Keep your pet pirahna in the swimming pool


----------



## MrGrimm

letting your kid walk through a haunt with "weird uncle Al"


----------



## Goblin

Tap dancing in a mine field


----------



## Zurgh

Serving radioactive waste as a snack food substitute


----------



## MrGrimm

...Corn Syrup. Period.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going out into the corn.........


----------



## Goblin

Sticking your hand in a shark's mouth


----------



## MrGrimm

planking on a balcony 7 stories up.

Really bad idea dude!


----------



## Spooky1

Going for a swim at a South African beach after it's closed due to a shark sighting.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44703849/ns/world_news-africa/


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going to the CDC for help....


----------



## Goblin

Telling a serial killer to do his worse.


----------



## MrGrimm

Telling a cereal killer that lucky charms runs in your family


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wooden bikes........


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Wooden cars...


----------



## Goblin

Raising bats in your closet


----------



## MrGrimm

thinking guano is mayonnaise


----------



## Evil Andrew

Questioning what happened to the strawberries.....


----------



## Goblin

Asparagus milkshakes


----------



## MrGrimm

...looking into the ingredients of soylent green


----------



## Chuck

To grab the wrong end of a just used heat gun with no gloves on. On the bright side, I can commit a crime and leave no fingerprints behind.


----------



## MrGrimm

^hear ya Chuck!

...thinking the hot glue is no longer hot after it leaves the gun...


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Picking billboard locations at random is a bad idea...


----------



## scareme

co-operative funeralcare


----------



## Goblin

Cloning meat-eating dinosaurs


----------



## scareme

Locking your keys in the car while it's raining.


----------



## MrGrimm

Trying to paint some props outside when it's raining


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Camping in a tent when it's raining...


----------



## MrGrimm

Absentmindedly licking your finger while using papoer maché glue!


----------



## scareme

Picking your nose while using paper mache (I've never done it).


----------



## MrGrimm

Picking your nose. Period!


----------



## Goblin

Taking the Headless Horseman's head


----------



## MrGrimm

Walking through a cemetery during a chemically enhanced rainstorm


----------



## Evil Andrew

The curved barrel machine gun .......


----------



## MrGrimm

If you're a cat named Tom and trying to catch a mouse named Jerry


----------



## Evil Andrew

A creepy, stop-motion, Czech version of Alice in Wonderland........

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095715/


----------



## MrGrimm

being the guy who framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Goblin

Riding shotgun on a hearse


----------



## MrGrimm

eating a spoonful of cinnamon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thinking you survived the accident.......


----------



## scareme

Being the only person in the picture in focus. You know the bad thing is not going to happen to the blurry person.


----------



## Goblin

Brocoli flavored ice cream


----------



## MrGrimm

Hanging around a kid who always tells you that he sees dead people...


----------



## Goblin

Throwing rocks at a grizzly bear


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going back to the house where it happened......


----------



## MrGrimm

Making a horror movie about plants that kill people...


----------



## Goblin

Growing a plant that kills people


----------



## Evil Andrew

Smoking a plant that kills people........


----------



## Goblin

Planting smoke that kills people


----------



## Evil Andrew

Working in a plant that smokes people......


----------



## Goblin

Working in a factory that smokes people who smoke plants that kill people!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Smoking alcohol...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Smoking "water"

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story/Smoking-Water/FmYkRCoHnUWSGZ0dbX_jHw.cspx


----------



## Goblin

Smoking hams


----------



## Evil Andrew

A BLT, hold the L and the T.........


----------



## MrGrimm

Smoking hookahs


----------



## Goblin

Telling a serial killer to do your worse


----------



## MrGrimm

Trick or Treating at my house without a costume


----------



## Evil Andrew

Carrot Top


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Going for a haircut in Salon Mertage is a bad idea! :frowneton:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going out on the lake in the new boat......


----------



## Goblin

Waving a red hankerchief at a bull


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Waving a bull at a red hankerchief...


----------



## MrGrimm

Showing your kids where you keep the Halloween candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Giving them Red Bull and Vodka.


----------



## Goblin

Trying to domesticate a zombie


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hanging out with Frank......


----------



## MrGrimm

Talking about fight club


----------



## Goblin

Traveling by shooting yourself out of a cannon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being stuck on the Interstate when a roaming herd of Zombies is coming.......


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Being stuck on the Interstate when a roaming herd of Zombies is coming.......


Waiting for them to catch up


----------



## scareme

Teasing the roaming herd of zombies.


----------



## MrGrimm

Playing tag with other survivors inside a herd of zombies


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Telling the herd of zombies to "respect your authority"...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Letting the Muldoons keep the Zombies "alive"..........

Survival of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Thinking because something has never happened that it won't happen


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Feeding the crocs...


----------



## MrGrimm

To go streaking in Canada in October...brrrr.


----------



## Goblin

Opening a chained coffin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hiding in a drain pipe......


----------



## Goblin

Long distance travel by pogo stick


----------



## MrGrimm

Pogo sticks


----------



## Evil Andrew

Playing Bloody Mary..........


----------



## Goblin

Walking barefoot on hot coals


----------



## MrGrimm

Saw 9


----------



## Evil Andrew

...... Skateboards......


----------



## Goblin

Flying a kite in a hurricane


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Goblin

Trying to outfight a horde of zombies


----------



## MrGrimm

Staying inside on the forum 5 days before Halloween with tons of stuff left to do... and it's sunny outside!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trespassing.........


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Saything 'nothing can go wrong' days before the party.

(Evil stop taking pictures of my yard!)


----------



## debbie5

...anal bleaching (WHO THOUGHT OF THIS!!??)


----------



## Goblin

Talking back to your mother


----------



## MrGrimm

Not reading debbie5's posts! (lol - something entertaining every time )


----------



## Evil Andrew

Googling said posts.........


----------



## Goblin

Finding a new way to google


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Over reactine ti a scare and breaking your window.


----------



## MrGrimm

Eating bacon, sausage and ham for breakfast... (burp)


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Telling some one who can no longer eat bacon that you are. Meanie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...pushing what you think is a dead bee into a hole in the ground (one of my sisters did this when we were kids. It wasn't dead)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Low budget Super Dave impersonators ........


----------



## Goblin

Keeping a seal in your bathtub


----------



## Evil Andrew

( I don't want them in my tub either ...)


----------



## Goblin

Getting your neighbor's attention.......with a rocket launcher!


----------



## Evil Andrew

_Really_ having eyes in the back of your head.........


----------



## Goblin

Thinking the giant spider's dead and removing it from the cave


----------



## randomr8

Seeing a spider in the toilet and sitting down anyway.


----------



## Goblin

Letting a spider use your toilet.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Spiders Toilet Topper

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/spiders-toilet-topper


----------



## Goblin

Spiders in the toilet paper


----------



## MrGrimm

Spiders in a cereal box


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Spiders in the toilet paper


----------



## Goblin

Wiping your butt with a spider


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trying to save some money on childcare .......


----------



## MrGrimm

5 bowls of lucky charms cereal before bed.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mixing the Lucky Charms with a leprechaun's natural intemperance.....


----------



## scareme

Poking fun of the Irish.


----------



## creep factor

Poking a leprechaun.


----------



## scareme

Kissing a frog.


----------



## Evil Andrew

creep factor said:


> Poking a leprechaun.


.......or touching his shillelagh......


----------



## scareme

Telling a class of 5th grade boys there is no such thing as a stupid question.


----------



## Goblin

Driving on ice at night


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going down the stairs like this, even when you are posessed .......


----------



## scareme

Living in an all white house with someone who is posessed.


----------



## Goblin

Facing someone who is possessed and pissed!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Automation of traditionally manual tasks.......


----------



## Goblin

Trying to pet a wild tiger


----------



## Zurgh

Mixing booze, live ammunition, and hammers.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Waking the sleeping bear.......

(not to mention letting annoying penguins go to the north pole....just saying )


----------



## Goblin

Training turkeys to fight back


----------



## Zurgh

Hugging with nuclear arms


----------



## Evil Andrew

Halloween at the Zoo.........


----------



## Goblin

Hitting a gorilla in the nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

Letting him hit you in the nose.......


----------



## Goblin

Quick freezing with liquid nitrogen


----------



## Zurgh

Inventing and using sandpaper undergarments


----------



## Goblin

Tap dancing at a funeral


----------



## Evil Andrew

Using a sledge hammer to check for duds.........


----------



## Goblin

Going to Walmart on Black Friday


----------



## Zurgh

Self vivisection


----------



## Evil Andrew

Self Control


----------



## Goblin

Letting a monkey fly the plane


----------



## Evil Andrew

posessed chihuahuas with hypodermics.........


----------



## Goblin

Putting Debbie5 on Santa's naughty list


----------



## Evil Andrew

Putting Santa on Debbie's list......


----------



## Spooky1

Making a list, and not checking it twice!


----------



## Goblin

Stealing your neighbor's decorations


----------



## tcass01

Licking the light socket to see if it's live.


----------



## debbie5

Zurgh said:


> Self vivisection


Speaking of vivisection..


----------



## Evil Andrew

Seppuku.......


----------



## Goblin

Rollerskating in a hurricane


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cow methane collection.........

Researchers from Argentina were surprised to find that a single 550-kg cow produces between 800 to 1,000 liters of emissions each day


----------



## Spooky1

Having an open flame around a cow.


----------



## Goblin

A nuclear powered bicycle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Having an open flame around a cow.


----------



## Spooky1

Cows as cigarette lighters


----------



## Goblin

Cow rockets


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Cow rockets


----------



## scareme

Writing out your Christmas cards drunk.


----------



## Goblin

Flammable longjohns to keep warm


----------



## Drago

Skiing backwards


----------



## Goblin

Lighting a cigarette with a flamethrower


----------



## scareme

Buying kids presents that make noise, unless they don't live with you.


----------



## Drago

Walking barefoot in a garbage dump.


----------



## scareme

Singing Christmas songs at a mosque in Turkey.


----------



## Zurgh

Making baby oil, from babies.


----------



## scareme

Making catsup, from cats.


----------



## Goblin

Having a flying fish fry


----------



## scareme

Staying up all night.


----------



## Spooky1

Remaking classic Holiday movies.


----------



## scareme

Colorizing black and white movies.


----------



## Zurgh

Giving debbie5 an angler fish for a pet.


----------



## scareme

Candles made from lard.


----------



## Goblin

Playing games when you've had 3 hours sleep


----------



## scareme

Playing games instead of sleeping.


----------



## Goblin

Sleeping while you're playing games


----------



## Drago

Driving while you're playing games.


----------



## Goblin

Standing in water while you're doing electrical work


----------



## Zurgh

Cleaning out ones ears with a power drill.


----------



## Goblin

Juggling hand gernades without their pins


----------



## Drago

Drinking bleach to cleanse ones system.


----------



## scareme

Asking a politician to say a few words.


----------



## Goblin

Driving long distances on ice


----------



## Drago

Taking a bunch of big dogs for a walk on roller blades.


----------



## Goblin

Putting up decorations around your cat


----------



## Drago

Putting up a tree around your cat!


----------



## Goblin

Petting a cobra


----------



## Evil Andrew

Getting jalapeño on your fingers, and then petting the cobra..........


----------



## Spooky1

... mistaking Tabasco for eye drops.


----------



## Goblin

Telling a serial killer to do your worst


----------



## Evil Andrew

Telling a cereal killer to do your wurst.......


----------



## scareme

Posting after Evil Andrew, do your wurst...


----------



## Goblin

Thinking you're a serial killer cause you shot a bowl of Cheerios


----------



## Evil Andrew

Publicly demonstrating your lack of evolution.........


----------



## Goblin

Waving a red hankerchief at a bull


----------



## Evil Andrew

Forgetting to put in the Kotter pins......


----------



## Goblin

Sending messages using a rocket launcher


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not listening to the message........


----------



## Spooky1

Standing behind the guy firing the rocket launcher.


----------



## Goblin

Trying to play games when you're sick


----------



## Evil Andrew

Getting _really_ into Monopoly...and then painting your house.....


----------



## Goblin

Making a do it yourself greenhouse.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Roller skating with buffalo .........


----------



## Goblin

Digging a hole to China


----------



## stagehand1975

Have a coughing fit that makes you dizzy while driving home from work. I hate being under the weather.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Car surffing


----------



## Goblin

Rat stew


----------



## PirateLady

an exploding pressure cooker


----------



## QueenRuby2002

To let someone else put your tools away. (Anyone seen my drill?)


----------



## Goblin

Flying a plane blindfolded


----------



## Evil Andrew

Multi-purpose furniture ........


----------



## Goblin

Using bats like carrier pidgeons


----------



## Evil Andrew

Treating Pigeons like Poultry


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate covered asparagus


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aspirating asparagus .......


----------



## Goblin

Beans in butterscotch


----------



## scareme

mustard over pasta


----------



## RoxyBlue

....using a metal ladder during a lightning storm


----------



## Spooky1

Looking for a gas leak with a Bic lighter


----------



## Evil Andrew

Giving in to the temptation created by Spooky1's posts


----------



## Goblin

Stocking your swimming pool with pirahna


----------



## Evil Andrew

Skinny dippin in Goblin's swimming pool......


----------



## Spooky1

Telling the hero your evil plan before you place him in an easily escapable situation involving an overly elaborate and exotic death.


----------



## scareme

Speaking a foreign language to the two men you have just snuck up on, letting them know you are there and giving them time to turn around and shoot you.


----------



## Goblin

Driving in an ice storm


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drunken dancing baby T-shirts.......


----------



## Goblin

Amputation by chainsaw


----------



## scareme

Letting the drunk on the bar stool next to you pull out your sore tooth.


----------



## Goblin

Water skiing in a hurricane


----------



## Evil Andrew

scareme said:


> Letting the drunk on the bar stool next to you pull out your sore tooth.


( this sounds like a good story : )


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dentists wearing printed surgical masks.........


----------



## Goblin

Burning leaves with a flamethrower


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not getting the bridge......


----------



## Goblin

Putting a lightning rod cap on your head and playing Dodge Lightning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Exposing yourself to horseplay...........










(wincing at the thought of it......,)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Matching snuggle tattoos............


----------



## Goblin

Driving blindfolded!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Catching a tiger by the tail.............










..........even if it's a little one......
.


----------



## Goblin

Trying to do the fancy dive


----------



## Evil Andrew

Touching the wires........


----------



## Goblin

Counting on your dog to wake you up


----------



## Evil Andrew

(ouch)


----------



## Goblin

Not feeding both pets


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gene splicing .......


----------



## Goblin

Lighting the stove's pilot light with a blowtorch


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hillbilly sink-hole fishin.......


----------



## Goblin

Doing electrical work in the rain


----------



## Evil Andrew

It goes without saying...........


----------



## scareme

Evil Andrew said:


> It goes without saying...........


When my son was young he and his friends made a game of seeing who could hold on the the electric wire the longest. I scolded him for that and he said "Don't worry Mom, I never win." That's suppose to make me feel better? So his bright Dad chimes in, "What ever you do don't pee on the electric fence." You could just see the light bulb go on over the boy's head. You just know the next day there was a row of six year old boys at the fence saying, "OK, on the count of three, everyone pee."

Never tell a six year old boy not to pee on the electric fence!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good thing no one told 'em about spark plugs : )


----------



## Goblin

Rocket powered rollerskates


----------



## Evil Andrew

Celebrating this year's release of Beaujolais Nouveau by bathing in a pool of wine at the Hakone Yunessun spa resort in Japan..........


----------



## Goblin

Slapping a grizzly bear on the nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going through the drive- thru........


----------



## Goblin

A drive thru at the funeral parlor


----------



## N. Fantom

Evil Andrew said:


> Celebrating this year's release of Beaujolais Nouveau by bathing in a pool of wine at the Hakone Yunessun spa resort in Japan..........


Drinking the wine that you have been bathing inat the Hakone Yunessun spa resort in Japan


----------



## Goblin

Dating a vampire


----------



## Hairazor

Licking the metal hand rail on the merry go round when it is below 0 degrees.


----------



## N. Fantom

Licking the metal hand rail on the merry go round any time, I mean come on, that's just plain gross.


----------



## Goblin

Riding the rollercoaster standing up


----------



## Hairazor

N. Fantom said:


> Licking the metal hand rail on the merry go round any time, I mean come on, that's just plain gross.


Of course it is gross, but in Iowa it happens WAY more times than we would like to admit! Nothing like your tongue stuck to the post till someone helps you unstick it!!


----------



## Goblin

Touching a live wire to see if there's any juice


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Following Goblin's advice on something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...blowing your nose without using a tissue


----------



## N. Fantom

Using a used tissue.


----------



## Hairazor

Using Lava soap when taking a shower


----------



## PirateLady

letting a neighborhood kid help with the yardwork and he sucks up dog poo in the vacumn


----------



## Goblin

Holding a spelling bee at a funeral


----------



## Wildcat

Not paying your previous dental bill before going for your next filling.


----------



## Goblin

Insulting your doctor before he's gonna operate on you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Conducting an electric pickle experiment.....


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sticking your tongue on your car battery to see if still has a charge.


----------



## N. Fantom

Eating the electric pickle experiment


----------



## Goblin

Setting off fireworks inside the house


----------



## Hairazor

Sitting on the tree limb you are trying to cut off


----------



## Goblin

Hollering at a zombie "It's dinner time!"


----------



## scareme

Pissing in the wind.


----------



## Goblin

Using quicksand as a mud bath


----------



## Hairazor

Eating soup with a fork


----------



## Evil Andrew

The pontoon cycle.......


----------



## Goblin

Throwing rocks at a grizzly bear


----------



## Hairazor

Throwing cherry bombs down the toilet


----------



## RoxyBlue

...putting your hand in front of a heat gun to see if it's hot enough to melt plastic:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Trying to hold on to a wing while the plane takes off

(Seen on Unsolved Mysteries someone was dumb enough to try it)


----------



## Hairazor

R B I to say something negative about your boss without checking to see if he/she is in hearing range


----------



## N. Fantom

RBI to not right your 4 page report until the day before it's due


----------



## The Halloween Lady

RBI - telling your parents that you can't come home for Easter, then posting pics of yourself at Daytona beach!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

RBI - ^ killing your daughter!


----------



## Goblin

Killing your neighbors


----------



## ladysherry

RBI----using your hand to test the pressure on a power washer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...using a power washer to clean your teeth


----------



## The Halloween Lady

...using your teeth to open a bottle


----------



## N. Fantom

Testing a buildings power using your tongue.


----------



## Zurgh

Watching a building burn, from the inside.


----------



## Hairazor

Really bad idea, wearing only your underwear to school


----------



## Spooky1

North Korea trying to launch a rocket.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ Bahahahaha


----------



## Goblin

Creating a rocket that breakspart on impact!


----------



## Zurgh

... going shopping at the animal shelter, for meat.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Using gasoline in a firepit to light it on a cold night and flicking a match in while standing over it... (true story)


----------



## Goblin

Wild crocodile wrestling


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hiring Lindsay Lohan to drive your party bus.


----------



## Goblin

Letting a blindman fly the plane


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thinking this is the worst thing that has gone on in an airliner.....


----------



## Goblin

Thinking that it's not


----------



## the bloody chef

giving your poodle a bath and drying him in the microwave! :xbones:


----------

